

SSH Key management with SKM - rubyn00bie
https://sites.google.com/site/jeromeboismartel/code-s-corner/ssh-key-management-with-skimp

======
rubyn00bie
I was looking around for something like this, and stumbled upon it... not sure
if anyone out there has any real life experience with it would care to share
in the comments? :)

